# Pancrase worked before 96



## RMACKD (Jul 6, 2005)

Read an article that said Pancrase was worked before 1996 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pan_Class On sherdog matches in Pancrase before 1996 are recorded in a fighters record. Anyone know if this claim is true or not?


----------



## Shogun (Jul 6, 2005)

Partly. As mentioned, It was created by well known Japanese wrestlers and Shoot fighting was supposed to look more _real_, yet still have a predetermined outcome. Not all Pancrase was worked, but many fights were. Jason Delucia, Ken Shamrock, Bas Rutten, and other Pancrase stars have said in interviews that some of the stuff in the early shows were works, but they never participated in them. Ken Shamrock and Bas Rutten both had careers (non-WWE) in Japanese pro wrestling as well. It does word it to sound as if ALL Pancrase is worked but this wasnt the case. But, If it is on Wikipedia, chances are its true.


----------



## wer (Jan 25, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> Partly. As mentioned, It was created by well known Japanese wrestlers and Shoot fighting was supposed to look more _real_, yet still have a predetermined outcome. Not all Pancrase was worked, but many fights were. Jason Delucia, Ken Shamrock, Bas Rutten, and other Pancrase stars have said in interviews that some of the stuff in the early shows were works, but they never participated in them. Ken Shamrock and Bas Rutten both had careers (non-WWE) in Japanese pro wrestling as well. It does word it to sound as if ALL Pancrase is worked but this wasnt the case. But, If it is on Wikipedia, chances are its true.


I know this thread's a few months old; but I just found it, and Jason DeLucia recently said something in an interview for the second Total MMA newsletter about his first Pancrase fight, versus Funaki:

"From what I understand, he was supposed to carry me to three rope escapes into the match and miscalculated his distance upon the first rope escape -- it happens. The promoters were very unhappy, needless to say."


----------



## Shogun (Jan 27, 2006)

> I know this thread's a few months old; but I just found it, and Jason DeLucia recently said something in an interview for the second Total MMA newsletter about his first Pancrase fight, versus Funaki:
> 
> "From what I understand, he was supposed to carry me to three rope escapes into the match and miscalculated his distance upon the first rope escape -- it happens. The promoters were very unhappy, needless to say."


well, there ya go. now even the "real" guys are admitting it. If you want the honest story, get "Byond the Lion's den" by Ken Shamrock. he explains how it went from a pure, worked graapling contest, and evolved into a MMA event. its pretty good. He tells of how the Dutch Kickboxers tried to call out the Pancrase fighters, and well....they didn't want to work the fights.

peace


----------

